# Back in business after barn fire



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, my 16 yr old son had a great idea today. :shocked: We have a 8' x 18' "feed" shed. He suggested that we use it for the new goat barn...I think it will be perfect!!! 

All I have to do is clean it out....YEAH~~!!  :leap: :clap: I am ready for goaties...I live near pittsburgh PA but am willing to drive pretty far to get my new family...I am so excited~!! 

If you have any does or doelings please let me know..

 ..I can't wait to just sit in the barn again... :stars: :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome news! 

I have does due any day now. Maybe they will have some doe kids you might like  lol


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

YEAH~~!! Thank you.... I am so excited


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

So glad to hear that!! Congrats!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

jduwall: my two does are due about may 18. i'm not sure where you are but if you are interested PM me  good luck!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's wonderful!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Look at that! You have a "ready made barn".....and I'm sure your boys would be willing to help you arrange the inside to accomodate a stall or 2!

Check in with Steph.....I know she has babies, and more on the way.

All I have available here is a little cross wether to be with wattles :wink:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That's wonderful! I love to go sit with my goats... I know how you feel! It's so good to see things working out for you.
God bless you and your new goaties!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wonderful news Jen


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

We have more babies due in April...and are about 2 hrs. south of you in WV. Congrats on getting everything up and going again!


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

Yay!! That's so awesome. What breed are you wanting? I have at least one, maybe 2 mini-mancha doelings that are 7 weeks old today. I was going to keep one, but I'm really not set on it because of space limitation.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful....congrats...  :leap: :clap:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

4hmama said:


> We have more babies due in April...and are about 2 hrs. south of you in WV. Congrats on getting everything up and going again!


I am interested in Dwarf Nigerian. I would definately drive that far for goaties...please add me to your list  :leap: :clap:


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

That's great to hear you are up and running again, good for you!! :stars: :dance: :leap:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a couple doe babies that will be ready in may. But don't know how far I am from you I'm in Ohio.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I have one doeling (7/8 Nigerian, 1/8 Nubian), registered with the Miniature Diary Goat Association as a mini-Nubian (although she truly looks Nigerian). Mom is a FF who gives over one quart, milking once a day. The doeling can be seen on our website (her name's Pandora, look under "Goats," then "New Arrivals.") I'm also in WV (on the VA border) in Monroe County.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

WalnutGroveFarm said:


> I have a couple doe babies that will be ready in may. But don't know how far I am from you I'm in Ohio.


can you send me some pics?


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

maple hill farm tina said:


> I have one doeling (7/8 Nigerian, 1/8 Nubian), registered with the Miniature Diary Goat Association as a mini-Nubian (although she truly looks Nigerian). Mom is a FF who gives over one quart, milking once a day. The doeling can be seen on our website (her name's Pandora, look under "Goats," then "New Arrivals.") I'm also in WV (on the VA border) in Monroe County.


AWWW..she is so cute~~!!! what are you asking for her


----------

